# force retrieve



## cristiv82 (Nov 13, 2017)

I have been looking into gun dog training programs. We are a family of dove hunters. I was recommended to a place that does force retrieve training. Vizslas are loving/sensitive dogs so I'm hesitant. The word force seems bad. Please give me your thoughts and advice.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

If they are use to force fetching birddogs, and vizsla it can be done.

It just depends on if you want your vizsla to deliver to hand. Some dog's never have to be ff, and others do if you want them to retrieve.


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

personally I'm not that bothered about wether a bird is delivered to my hand or dropped at my feet, as long as the bird is found and retrived that ticks that box as far as I'm concerned. People will try and say that an injured bird if dropped at your foot rather than at your hand can run for cover,,,,I've never seen an injured bird get away from a vizsla


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

When we had our V boy bird trained, they did a Force fetch, built a wooden stand in the garage... I called it the torture chamber and refused to be
party or part of it... He is how ever no worse for the wear, but then he was by nature a very tough pup. I think, dog trainers want to make sure your dog
retrieves the bird to you, and doesn't run off with it.??? I do believe if you do it to your Vizsla... you must be confident in your trainer that they are familiar with the breed!!!


----------



## cristiv82 (Nov 13, 2017)

Thank you all!! I'm having a hard time finding a bird dog trainer close to me. This guy was recommended but I cant get over the word "force". I don't think it's necessary. I live in Wichita Falls, TX. If anybody knows of any gun dog trainers (not a force retrieve trainer) within a few hours of me please let me know.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

He normally has a waiting list, and a separate price if you decide to force fetch later. Plenty of birddog, and vizsla experience. 
http://www.backyardtrainingkennels.com/


----------



## cristiv82 (Nov 13, 2017)

thank you so much


----------

